# crazy freezing fog (pogonip) at Big Bend



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Went to BBNP for the weekend and had a very interesting freezing fog settle into the upper elevations friday evening..



















Few more from the weekend: http://www.pbase.com/arlon/study_butte


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Great pics. That high desert is some of the roughest but get in your soul love it country I have ever been in. I LOVE it.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

*Good ones, Arlon.*


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice set of photos. It is beautiful country.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

I was driving Saturday morning and my wife said, "You want to take a picture of that, don't you?". I said, "Yes, but I don't feel like turning around today.". We were talking about the exact same fixer upper in Fort Stockton!

It was foggy in the park Wednesday too, but we weren't there early. It must have been beautiful, your photographs are....


----------

